# Shipping reptiles from Australia



## TobiGER (Jan 27, 2018)

Good evening everyone, 

I'm very interested in Tiliqua rugosa, but as you probably know they're unbelievable expensive in Europe. Unlike in Europe they're pretty cheap in Australia. They only cost about 200 dollar. That's why I was wondering if I'd be possible to ship them to Europe. I know it would be really hard to get them out if Australia, but maybe there's another way... Guys, don't get me wrong, but could you ship them without some permits that are needed? I know that sounds weird, but someone in Australia might send you them via overnight shipping... I don't know if this would work... What do you think? To be honest: I guess that's a bad idea. 

Kind regards,

Tobi.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's called smuggling.
If you need permits then get permits.


----------

